# Does anyone own a Rebecca Minkoff Kindle Cover?



## bellamama33 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm THIS close to buying one, but I can only buy online so I'd like to know before I purchase if it's a good fit for the newest gen Kindle.  Thanks!!


----------



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

Got the link, so we can have a look?


----------



## bellamama33 (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ yup here it is:

http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/book-worm-e-reader-sleeve.html
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3138995


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Make sure you can return for a full refund if you don't like it.  The leather is supposedly alligator embossed.  Sure doesn't sound or look worth $125 to me.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I would agree with luvshihtzu. The picture doesn't show how the kindle is secured in the case - I thought Oberon were pricey but this is off the scale. if you can afford it and they will let you return it if it doesn't suit - go for it!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I think, looking at the dimensions of this cover, it is too big for the K3, and may have been made with the K2 or other similar-sized ereader in mind. If you want this style cover, be sure to take a look at the Medge Lattitude (K2 or K3) and the Medge Capitol (K3) covers. I think they have another one or two similar covers for the K3, as well. The cost is a lot less, too. I hear Oberon will soon be releasing a sleeve-style cover that may be worth looking into.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Those seem to be 8 x 10 ... not sure what e-reader they are for but they would not fit the K3.


----------

